# I think my partner is ashamed of me and wants to end it



## Abbeykat (Aug 19, 2010)

I am 35 and have been living with a man aged 46 for 2 years. I feel that he is ashamed of me as he refuses to hold my hand or show any kind of affection towards me. He regularly tells me i am fat, and that i need to lose weight, but he is no adonis himself. He only comes near me when he wants sex, and i regularly wake up with him having sex with me. at the moment he tells me he is going through a mad spell and that i need to leave him alone and let him do his own thing. this consists of him ignoring me, sleeping in the spare room, refusing to eat with me, infact he is hardly eating anything. he leaves the house and does not even say he is going, comes back in but retreats to the spare room. he only comes downs stairs when i have gone to bed. the atmosphere is dreadful, for both me and my daughter. i cannot help but feel that this is his way of making me leave, rather than asking me to go..

Maybe i am making to much of this, can i have both male and female options on my problem thanks


----------



## crystalclear1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I completely can relate to what your saying. .

First off I think you have to think of yourself first. Start taking caring of you, not for him because he probably doesnt deserve you but for YOU. Living with someone who puts you down continuously in little ways takes a toll on our self esteem. Pretty soon, we dont want to go out, we start to isolate our selves and all we are doing is taking care of everyone else and trying to get through the day. So you have to think of you and not worry about what he is doing find little ways to do stuff that will start making you feel better. 

Maybe he will start to figure out that if he doesnt start treating you right you won't be around!

Show your daughter that you don't have to put up with someone that doesnt show you the love and respect you deserve.


----------



## Abbeykat (Aug 19, 2010)

I have decided that i need my own place, life like this cannot and will not go on


----------



## truebeauty (Jun 25, 2010)

I think that is a good idea to leave. I'm sure you love this man and I cannot speak for his love of u but he has no right to degrade you. That is not an example that you want your daughter to see and think its okay for a man to treat her that way. I hope all works out for you in the future.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

One glaring thing you should be doing right now is stopping the sex altogether. You should only have sex with someone that respects you and this guy obviously doesn't. You didn't say you were married to him, so you need to get yourself and your daughter out of there. There are plenty of people out there that will respect you - this guy is obviously not one of them.


----------

